# Celeste is here, no fee! (closed)



## twins (Apr 27, 2020)

*closed*





Join the queue here:


			https://turnip.exchange/island/e1476294
		


_I ask that you please move as quickly as possible (no shopping, touring, etc). I usually don't mind at all, but I want everyone who wants to a chance at the diy!_

*Please bump the thread if you're visiting!*

She's trapped in front of Nook's Cranny. Scootch around on the cushion to get to her.

*Do not leave via (-)*

I'd appreciate tips! I desperately need IGB, but I'd love pink flowers, NMT, or my wishlist! Totally _optional_ and not necessary, though.
If you choose to leave one, in front of nook's cranny is the best spot!

No meteor shower! I'm wearing all black.

(If you want, there's a diy trading station on the beach near the airport! Bring an extra DIY to participate! Take 1, leave 1)​


----------



## Chibin (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks again!
IGN: Maru


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 27, 2020)

Thank you!!

IGN: Krissi


----------



## mistakenolive (Apr 27, 2020)

Ign: Katia


----------



## Riseon (Apr 27, 2020)

IGN: Jae
Thanks!


----------



## Cou (Apr 27, 2020)

IGN: cou

thank u!!


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Apr 27, 2020)

IGN: Blue

Thanks!!


----------



## mayorofwaldosia (Apr 27, 2020)

bump! ^^


----------



## Leen (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello! Is this still available? Happy to tip


----------



## twins (Apr 27, 2020)

Still happening! I'll edit the thread to say closed when I close it!

Made the queue bigger so the line wouldn't take so long! If you're next in line, please be mindful that there's a queue!


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 27, 2020)

Ign: isabel from Mellow bay


----------



## Alita89 (Apr 27, 2020)

Alita 
Thank you


----------



## pipty (Apr 27, 2020)

Ign: pipty


----------



## Emmymarie (Apr 27, 2020)

IGN: Emmy

Thank you


----------



## blak3 (Apr 27, 2020)

bump! <3


----------



## Queen Greene (Apr 27, 2020)

In the queue as Eve, I'll bring ya some pink flowers


----------



## Emmymarie (Apr 27, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Griffon (Apr 27, 2020)

bump


----------



## sunchild (Apr 27, 2020)

bump!


----------



## necronoia (Apr 27, 2020)

omw rn! here's a bump


----------



## thatloserkim (Apr 27, 2020)

bump


----------



## Griffon (Apr 27, 2020)

Can we visit twice? Or she only give DIY once


----------



## twins (Apr 27, 2020)

Griffon said:


> Can we visit twice? Or she only give DIY once



She gives DIY once, sorry about that!


----------



## Griffon (Apr 27, 2020)

twins said:


> She gives DIY once, sorry about that!


no big, thank you for letting me visit


----------



## DPBattle (Apr 27, 2020)

Thank you! =)


----------



## kojuuro (Apr 27, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## twins (Apr 27, 2020)

Reminder that there is a diy station at the beach near the airport if anyone wants to participate! Take 1, leave 1!


----------



## senbeiiscool (Apr 27, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## cherrygirl (Apr 27, 2020)

In the queue as Chelsea

Bump


----------



## Mystic Pyro Freak (Apr 27, 2020)

still doing this? I'd love to come!


----------



## twins (Apr 27, 2020)

Yup! Still up c: Just watching netflix so I might be distracted, but feel free to come and go!


----------

